# The icon for "dumb" is dumb



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 28, 2019)

What is it even supposed to be? Let's brainstorm something less dumb.


----------



## Bonedome (Mar 28, 2019)

Trashcan. Manlet brain.


----------



## ThinkThankThunk (Mar 28, 2019)

If the dumb garbage can ever gets changed, it should be changed to a screenshot of this thread


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 28, 2019)

ThinkThankThunk said:


> If the dumb garbage can ever gets changed, it should be changed to a screenshot of this thread


oh fuck, that is a trash can

brb, necking myself


----------



## Aperrentis (Mar 29, 2019)

You thought it was toilet paper, didn't you.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 29, 2019)

Aperrentis said:


> You thought it was toilet paper, didn't you.


I thought it was a CD on top of a clipboard because I am retarded in more ways than one


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 29, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I thought it was a CD on top of a clipboard because I am exceptional in more ways than one


I used to think it was a clock and an envelope.


----------



## bolcan (Mar 29, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I used to think it was a clock and an envelope.


I thought it was a stack of coins before reading this thread.


----------



## Haunter (Mar 29, 2019)

Somehow, I'd never bothered to look at the "Dumb" rating. I thought it was maybe a prescription bottle with the cap next to it ? I'm relieved I wasn't the only one that didn't really get it ?


----------



## Recoil (Mar 29, 2019)

bolcan said:


> I thought it was a stack of coins before reading this thread.


I thought it was a clipboard forever. Like maybe the clipboard had some a-logs attached to it or something.
Like a ship's manifest.


----------



## imika0 (Mar 29, 2019)

How fitting for the :dumb: emote to be the dumbest of them all


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Mar 29, 2019)

It basically means the post is trash, dumbass. Though admittedly, I do it just to see if people get butthurt or not.


----------



## Love Soze (Mar 29, 2019)

This thread gives me the chance to ask my brainlet question: What the fuck is the TMI icon? Looks like a razor with a really wide handle.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 29, 2019)

What is the 'mad at the internet' one?


----------



## Love Soze (Mar 29, 2019)

RavenCrow said:


> What is the 'mad at the internet' one?



I believe it is a top hat. No idea on the lore on it, though.


----------



## verissimus (Mar 29, 2019)

OP has a point.  What is it supposed to be?  Why not a dunce cap?


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Mar 29, 2019)

Love Soze said:


> This thread gives me the chance to ask my brainlet question: What the fuck is the TMI icon? Looks like a razor with a really wide handle.


Is this bait?


----------



## HarveyMC (Mar 29, 2019)

The icon is trash and I'M the trashman.


----------



## HarveyMC (Mar 29, 2019)

Love Soze said:


> This thread gives me the chance to ask my brainlet question: What the fuck is the TMI icon? Looks like a razor with a really wide handle.











						Its Over 9000!!! [Original Video and Audio]
					

The classic, its over 9000!!! video without anything extra.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 29, 2019)

RavenCrow said:


> What is the 'mad at the internet' one?





Love Soze said:


> I believe it is a top hat.


The rating used to be called "A-Log" because A-Log once tried to look classy wearing a top hat.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 29, 2019)

Love Soze said:


> I believe it is a top hat. No idea on the lore on it, though.



It's A-Log's top hat.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Mar 29, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> The rating used to be called "A-Log" because A-Log wore one in an attempt to look classy.


I thought it was a reference to TotalBiscuit(RIP).


----------



## Love Soze (Mar 29, 2019)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> Its Over 9000!!! [Original Video and Audio]
> 
> 
> The classic, its over 9000!!! video without anything extra.
> ...



Oooh. That made more sense when it was "power level" instead of "TMI".


----------



## Eryngium (Mar 29, 2019)

Oh shit I thought I thought the "dumb" one was a salt shaker and the "mad at the internet" one was a 6 shooter gun cylinder, holy shit i'm retarded.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Mar 29, 2019)

I knew what all the icons were when I first saw them and my mommy says I am very smart.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Mar 29, 2019)

Huh, I always thought the top hat was actually a fedora for maximum tipping.


----------



## ThatGayElfFromDragonAge (Mar 29, 2019)

i thought it was beer in a mug with foam on top... ?
always wondered what a trash can lid was doing next to a beer...


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 29, 2019)

From the "Life after XF1" thread

@Null:


> _Powerlevel_ has been renamed '_TMI_', leading future generates to wonder what the fuck the icon is.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm not sure why Islamic Content is a C+, is the light of Allah not worthy of an A+?


----------



## UE 558 (Mar 29, 2019)

I always thought :dumb: was representative of “4centgarbage”


----------



## Love Soze (Mar 29, 2019)

A Name But Backwards said:


> From the "Life after XF1" thread
> 
> @Null:



lol Oh Null. 

Actually, I was here pre-update, but I didn't know what it was then either. :dumb:


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 29, 2019)

I thought the dumb icon was supposed to be rocks


----------



## chunkygoth (Apr 1, 2019)

I thought the powerlevel icon was a green megaphone, to signify calling unnecessary attention to yourself.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm gonna be honest, Powerlevel is the most specific rating, it's almost autistic. It's like how CWC talks about whatever dumb shit he just thought of and expects everyone to understand it. It's such a convoluted process to even explain how that stupid icon relates to sharing too much information about yourself. It goes beyond being a forum in-joke (which in itself is autistic) to just being flat-out unreasonable.


----------



## 419 (Apr 1, 2019)

The Fool said:


> I'm gonna be honest, Powerlevel is the most specific rating, it's almost autistic. It's like how CWC talks about whatever dumb shit he just thought of and expects everyone to understand it. It's such a convoluted process to even explain how that stupid icon relates to sharing too much information about yourself. It goes beyond being a forum in-joke (which in itself is autistic) to just being flat-out unreasonable.


i feel like the key difference between them is that Null _intended_ for people to be left confused by what it is. he didn't at all expect everyone to know.

CWC is just completely unaware that people dont know any references to whatever autistic interest he has.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

spvcxghxztpvrrp said:


> i feel like the key difference between them is that Null _intended_ for people to be left confused by what it is. he didn't at all expect everyone to know.
> 
> CWC is just completely unaware that people dont know any references to whatever autistic interest he has.



The road to Spergatory is paved with good intentions.


----------



## 419 (Apr 1, 2019)

The Fool said:


> The road to Spergatory is paved with good intentions.


shit


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm confused by Horrifying. It looks like a dumbbell to me.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm horrified that I don't know what it is either.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2019)

Cardenio said:


> I'm confused by Horrifying. It looks like a dumbbell to me.



It is, but a very special kind.


----------



## chunkygoth (Apr 1, 2019)

Is it a shake weight?


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

Cardenio said:


> I'm confused by Horrifying. It looks like a dumbbell to me.



It's a clit piercing Chris put in his taint when he cut it open


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 1, 2019)

The Fool said:


> It's a clit piercing Chris put in his taint when he cut it open



It's the piercing he had before the taint thing.  The piercing got infected and the taint slash is where he cut it after it healed over probably with infection still inside.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 1, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> It's the piercing he had before the taint thing.  The piercing got infected and the taint slash is where he cut it after it healed over probably with infection still inside.



Thanks. On a side note, I feel I should be forgiven for not remembering specifically in what order Chris decided to mutilate his genitals.


----------



## Un Platano (Apr 1, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Thanks. On a side note, I feel I should be forgiven for not remembering specifically in what order Chris decided to mutilate his genitals.


On the contrary, it wasn't the mutilitation of his genitals, but the genesis of them. The taint cut was his new vagina. To this day I think whoever coined the name unclit 2.0 for it made a huge mistake for not calling it the uncunt.


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 1, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> oh fuck, that is a trash can
> 
> brb, necking myself


It's not the best icon.
The perspective on it is fucked. The top of the can is round, but the bottom is square.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Apr 2, 2019)

Cardenio said:


> I'm confused by Horrifying. It looks like a dumbbell to me.





AnOminous said:


> It's the piercing he had before the taint thing.  The piercing got infected and the taint slash is where he cut it after it healed over probably with infection still inside.


The moral of this story:
Do not ask questions on the Kiwi Farms. The lore is deep, and the reasons are horrifying.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 2, 2019)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> The moral of this story:
> Do not ask questions on the Kiwi Farms. The lore is deep, and the reasons are horrifying.



You wanna know how I got these scars?


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Apr 2, 2019)

The Fool said:


> You wanna know how I got these scars?


Damn you "Nice Meme", you have abandoned me in my time of need.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 4, 2019)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> The moral of this story:
> Do not ask questions on the Kiwi Farms. The lore is deep, and the reasons are horrifying.


No fucking joke... I was happier being confused by the horrifying rating....

The dumb rating is dumb, and I also thought it was dice or something.  It should be a miniaturized version of my profile pic.


----------



## Cheetahman (Apr 5, 2019)

It's really hard to make a good icon that has to be like 16x16 to fit in the 20x20 box.
With that in mind, I drew some icons: a trashcan similar to the current one, a green garbage tote, a white garbage tote, and a dunce cap. All of them are impossible to see.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 5, 2019)

Cheetahman said:


> It's really hard to make a good icon that has to be like 16x16 to fit in the 20x20 box.
> With that in mind, I drew some icons: a trashcan similar to the current one, a green garbage tote, a white garbage tote, and a dunce cap. All of them are impossible to see.
> View attachment 715785View attachment 715784View attachment 715788View attachment 715783



it's fucking current year times twenty twenty, we should be using high-res vector graphics by now dammit


----------



## Gangster Talk (Apr 5, 2019)

I never had any trouble recognizing that the Dumb icon is obviously a fucking trash can. It feels good not being a retard.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Apr 5, 2019)

This thread makes me feel like an autist for instantly recognizing most of the icons.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Apr 5, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I used to think it was a clock and an envelope.


I used to think it was a cock an antelope


----------

